# Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Million Zuschauer zum Start in Deutschland



## MarcHatke (17. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Million Zuschauer zum Start in Deutschland* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - über eine Million Zuschauer zum Start in Deutschland


----------



## Angeldust (17. Dezember 2012)

Habe ihn auf 2D gesehen und muss sagen: toll gemacht 

Die Story war wie zu erwarten auf dem Niveau von 0815 Fantasy - also quasi nicht vorhanden, aber er war teils recht lustig und vor allem waren die Kulissen, Kostüme und Landschaftsaufnahmen einfach nur gigantisch.

Wirklich empfehlenswert aber deutlich schlechter, weil seichter, als Herr der Ringe.


----------



## Odin333 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe ihn leider in 3D gesehen. Das war mein erster 3D-Film überhaupt und weil überall stand, dass durch die neuartige Bildtechnik auch die Unschärfen bei 3D verschwinden, dachte ich mir, dass es sich lohnt.

Aber ganz ehrlich: das Bild war matsch!
Nahaufnahmen bei Gesichtern waren in Ordnung, aber die eigentlich wunderschönen Landschaften hat für mich das 3D wirklich kaputt gemacht.

Zur Story kann man nur sagen, dass die bei HDR wesentlich besser und feiner ausgearbeitet war. Auch die Dialoge wirken beim Hobbit einfach nur plump.
+ Schon wieder hat man den Fehler mit den Adlern gemacht (oder die Bister sind einfah nur stinkfaul).


----------



## boyclar (17. Dezember 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn leider in 3D gesehen. Das war mein erster 3D-Film überhaupt und weil überall stand, dass durch die neuartige Bildtechnik auch die Unschärfen bei 3D verschwinden, dachte ich mir, dass es sich lohnt.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich: das Bild war matsch!
> Nahaufnahmen bei Gesichtern waren in Ordnung, aber die eigentlich wunderschönen Landschaften hat für mich das 3D wirklich kaputt gemacht.
> ...


 

Warst du denn auch ineinem der unterstützten Kinos? Viele unterstützen ja gar nicht das HDR...


----------



## page14 (17. Dezember 2012)

toller film ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Dezember 2012)

page14 schrieb:


> teilweise blöder storyverlauf bsp: da sind die zwerge in den Bergen am rumlatschen um zum "brokeback mountain" zu gelangen und gerade dann, in der Minute ,wo die flitzpiepen dort am berg rumlatschen, werden die "steinmenschen"(also im prinzip der berg) wach und hauen sich gegenseitig die hucke voll...naja.....
> und das dümmliche getue am anfang vom hobbit nervte mich auch an. was witzig rüberkommen sollte , kam mir eher wie kleinkindhumor vor..und war nicht lustig ..


 
Echt voll der blöde Storyverlauf, da hat sich dieser Jackson doch glatt an die Buchvorlage gehalten, Sauerei!


----------



## page14 (17. Dezember 2012)

_*"Echt voll der blöde Storyverlauf, da hat sich dieser Jackson doch glatt an die Buchvorlage gehalten, Sauerei! "
*_
deshlab muss es ja nicht gleich gut sein oder  merkste was?!


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Dezember 2012)

page14 schrieb:


> _*"Echt voll der blöde Storyverlauf, da hat sich dieser Jackson doch glatt an die Buchvorlage gehalten, Sauerei! "
> *_
> deshlab muss es ja nicht gleich gut sein oder  merkste was?!


 
Der Hobbit war ursprünglich als Kinderbuch gedacht, demzufolge sind einige Szenen bzw. der allgemeine Stil eben ein bisschen märchenhaft und überzeichnet. 
Dass das in der Filmvorlage teilweise so übernommen wird ist  logisch und zeugt von Treue gegenüber der Vorlage, etwas das wohl unabdinglich ist wenn man ein Buch verfilmt. 
Dementsprechend hätte man die Story nicht anders machen können, weswegen man sie meiner Meinugn nach im Film auch nicht kritisieren kann. Gut und wenn dir schon die Story der Buchvorlage nicht gefällt, dann sollte es dich nicht wundern wenn dir die Story in der Verfilmung auch nicht passt, dann warst du wohl im falschen Film


----------



## page14 (17. Dezember 2012)

stimmt


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. Dezember 2012)

> man hätte es auch durchaus spannender und evtl halt nicht ganz so streng  nach der buchvorlage umsetzen können bzw. es etwas ernsthafter so wie  hdr.



Finde ich nicht. Der Großteil der Fanbase kennt nämlich die Buchvorlage und diesem Teil wäre eine nicht so strenge Umsetzung sauer aufgestoßen.   Bei Herr der Ringe hat sich Jackson ja auch ziemlich genau an die Vorlage gehalten, nur das selbige da eben ein Erwachsenenbuch war, der Hobbit ist da wie gesagt etwas anders einzuordnen.

Aber ganz abgesehen davon kann ich es schon nachvollziehen, dass Leute,  die das Buch nicht kennen, ein bisschen mehr zu kritisieren haben.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist doch echt idiotisch in einen Kinofilm zu gehen, der auf einem Buch basiert und sich dann drüber ärgern, dass sich an die Vorlage gehalten wurde...

Ist nun mal kein Actionfilm!


----------



## Peter23 (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Film hat sich in vielen Dingen überhaupt nicht an die Vorlage gehalten!

Das Argument zieht daher nicht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Dezember 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Der Film hat sich in vielen Dingen überhaupt nicht an die Vorlage gehalten!
> 
> Das Argument zieht daher nicht.


 
Klar es kamen auch eine Menge Szenen vor, die nicht im Buch vorkamen bzw. nur erwähnt worden. Aber immerhin waren das alles Geschichten/ Stories die aus dem Tolkien-Universum stammen, sie haben die Geschichte also nur weiter ergänzt und nicht negativ beeinflusst.
Und ein paar Szenen, wie die Troll-Szene wurden eben leicht abgeändert. 
Aber insgesamt würde ich den Film schon als sehr treu zur Vorlage beschreiben.


----------



## page14 (18. Dezember 2012)

bin jetzt auch raus.


----------



## Zerth (18. Dezember 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Der Film hat sich in vielen Dingen überhaupt nicht an die Vorlage gehalten!


 Das ist in diesem Fall aber wenig problematisch, da das Buch "eigentlich" von Bilbo selbst geschrieben wurde. Er hat also nur seine Sicht der Ereignisse wiedergegeben - und das auch noch 60 Jahre später. Wer sagt denn, das er immer richtig lag bzw. sich richtig erinnern konnte?


----------



## Godfather90 (22. Dezember 2012)

Mir hat der Film sehr gut gefallen! ich kann zwar den Film nicht mit dem Buch vergleichen, da ich diesen nicht gelesen habe, aber es war sein Geld wert  Das war das Erste mal, dass mich die 3D Technik nicht störte... Im Gegenteil, ich fand sie sogar gut ^^

Zwei Sachen würd ich dennoch gern wissen... Achtung Spoiler!: Im Film sieht man ja den Hexenmeister von Angmar, also: 
1.Wird er im Buch bzw in den nächsten Teilen noch weiter behandelt?? (Habe nämlich iiiirgendwo gelesen, dass er selbst gegen Gondor in den Krieg geht oder so ähnlich) und
2. War diese schwarze Gestalt Sauron oder der Hexenmeister? Da konnt ich mir kein Reim drauf machen x.X Spoiler Ende! 
Ich danke euch, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt


----------

